
Gmail Denial of Service Attack - deckar01
https://imgur.com/ksYbkEv
======
sova
Interesting... just overloading their inbox with new gmail account requests /
notifications ?

~~~
deckar01
Yep. Any amount of emails over 60 per minute shuts off the person's inbox.
This limit is calculated before applying any filters, so obvious junk still
trips the limit.

